
“mastodon instance set up at https://twìttèr.com/” (not really, but scary funny) - mxuribe
https://mastodon.social/@wakest/5042917
======
mxuribe
The funny and oh-so-scary things that can be done with not-just-ascii domain
names. If my grand-parents were alive, I'd be frightened that they would fall
prey to not-just-ascii domain names...even though (at a glance) there's
nothing nefarious about this particular mastodon instance.

